# new here



## mushy (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi all, just found this forum and am happy to be here to learn and share inf otionI do agree many domestic cats should be adopted and not bred ( have several that we trapped spay/neutered) I also breed purebreds and show them. Breeding is not easy and can be heart breaking. I just had a queen have a emergecy c-section 8 days ago, she had to be put down when her kittens were 4 days old so I am bottle feeding them, all 7. She was a purebed that I rescued from a back yard breeder, she came to me bred. I am certain this poor creature had been a kitten factory. My plan was to spay her and let her be a spoiled bed kitty. Someone else had other plans for her. I am blessed with another cat who ade a deal with me that if fed the babies she would be happy to love and clean them. So please all of you lovers of cats who would like to see your pet have a litter, reconsider. Adopt from a shelter, go to a reputable breeder of a breed you'd like to own, see about a retired show or breeding cat. I know that there are many fine folks in the cat fancy who breed because we love our breed and want to see i preserved and protected.OK I'm off my soapbox now.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome, what kind of kittens do you have? I'm very sorry to hear about the queen -- it's exactly why I wish we could stop backyard breeding. May she rest in peace.


----------

